# What was your high school stereotype?



## le Meister (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm pretty much the funny geek girl who hangs out with guys a lot. :wink:
It also happens that I'm ENTP, you?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I was too quiet to have a stereotype. Or maybe my stereotype was the super quiet kid.


----------



## asokii (Sep 20, 2012)

Does the kid who sits in the back of the class count as one?


----------



## War pigs (Sep 12, 2012)

Psycho, weird, crazy.. hell yeah :ninja:


----------



## TheRedPyro (Jul 1, 2010)

POPULAR KID! uh... I was also a Drama Geek, a ladies man and I was friends with nearly everyone in the school, including the teachers!

And then high school ended and it all dissappeared....


----------



## waroftheearthworms (Sep 21, 2012)

My school did an activity in one class where we wrote anonymous notes to each other about our perceptions. 
Most frequent: very^n smart (n is an integer), quiet/reserved (but funny when I did talk), and artsy/creative. 20% referenced thinking outside the box, way head works, etc.

I was quiet to the point of reclusive and only talked in decent class discussions; I'm sure many thought I was arrogant, although I never heard it outright (I wasn't exactly listening ).


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I was a distant and mysterious jock that all the cheerleaders digged. :kitteh:


----------



## posedeia (Sep 21, 2012)

I was one of the "cool but not popular" kids... if that makes sense. I knew pretty much everybody, and was well liked, but didn't really give a shit about the stuff popular kids did so I ran with an assortment of weirdos, nerds, and populars.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Nerdy black kid who hung out with the white kids.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

We in Belgium do not have stereotypes, everyone is just minding his/her own business, really.
But I was the quiet one, not really participating in whatever my friends where talking about but just listening.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

raichu said:


> I was too quiet to have a stereotype. Or maybe my stereotype was the super quiet kid.


This.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know if I ever neatly fit into one. Believe it or not, I was pretty social at the time. Like now, I was way into music and I had plenty of friends who also were. I'd talk to a lot of the popular kids but didn't really associate with them. I also had a lot of tech-savvy and skateboarder friends.


----------



## JYFly (Sep 16, 2012)

I got voted the quietest in high school. I tutored the boy who the students thought was the smartest.
I barely remember anything from high school, but I haven't forgotten about that. Guess it really offended me at the time.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, Gawd. I was really anti-social... Yeah... I'm sure everyone just thought "quiet" when they thought of me. My class was 200-something, I was the second quietest, most shy person I knew. It was bad. I'm only a wee bit shy now that I'm in college, thank God!


----------



## Michael Nihil (Sep 21, 2012)

'Inbetweener'/Misfit


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

Quiet nerd who kept to himself that everyone just sorta liked.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Emo/weirdo/goth/weirdo/rocker/weirdo/science nerd/weirdo.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

the creepy, weird kid who always sat alone at the back of the class.

somewhere between weirdo/dork/misanthrope/animal lover/'drawer'/sarcastic ass.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

I was a super quiet girl, good student, no personality, and I got a vibe from most people that they didn't like me. Meh


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

People that really knew me thought I was a genius. I am still known as a genius. I have always been drawn to teaching and I am pretty pleased doing it willingly. So I was thought as modest too. The ones that didn't know me thought I was nerdy and bitter. I always felt like an outcast, an invisible one. Even if I am intelligent, people never recognized me because of that. There were always one playing that role better than me. I struggle with that, I'm going to admit. I never found relevant the school and studying. I graded great at courses that didn't need a lot of study, just a capability for reasoning, for example maths, so the nerdy stereotype was not exactly my stereotype. In matter of a fact, I am really someway arrogant. I always deny being called like a genius, but to be honest, it makes me feel proud. An outcast genius fits me fine. The ones that knew my goofy and creepy side know I am some kind of crazy. Nobody notice easily my sanguine-melancholic temperament. People think I am easygoing. I think nobody knows who I am. Behind all the character play. Nobody knows who I am and all of my darkest pits. That's why I cannot stay longer where I am. I usually end up becoming fatalistic, cynic, gloomy, depressive... The ones that knew me that way think I am selfcentered, selfish and selfabsorbed... I have been told I am nihilistic. My image always change. Sonetimes it's indecipherable, even for me.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Art Kid. I eventually made quite a few good friends through being an 'Art Kid'. I'd also say Misfit to some degree.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 16, 2012)

The quiet brainy girl. I had more than one person make comments about me being quiet but smart. I was also a bit of a misfit and was called not normal on more than one occasion.


----------



## thefruitsnack (Aug 15, 2012)

I didn't fit a group at all. I was into sports, theatre, band, science, and art. My english teacher one year tried to get me to write for the newspaper but my schedule didn't work. I hung out with people in every "group." I dyed my hair Manic Panic green one year. Oooh, my mom was _mad_. I started the camo trend at my school, with a "vintage" army jacket. People thought I was a whack job for two years until somebody less subversive and irreverent (or more famous) decided to wear it (or bring it back to style rather, because I know folks wore it in the 60s and 70s). I did what I wanted and didn't really give a crap what people thought or said. But if whatever was happening was a trend, I purposely didn't do it.


----------



## UsingMyName (Jan 11, 2010)

Loner. :/


----------



## anniba (Sep 24, 2012)

i moved quite frequently so it changed quite a bit
lol


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Where do I start?
Somewhere in between "That-little-blonde-sweet-insane-sassy-fun-cheerleader-girl", but only my closest friends knew that I was such a nerd... I still am.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

...oh and there was a group of people who simply called me "Bitch".


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

le Meister said:


> I'm pretty much the funny geek girl who hangs out with guys a lot. :wink:
> It also happens that I'm ENTP, you?


Social Misfit. Wasn't much of a geek, didn't get good grades, hung out with people from a lot of different crowds.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I don't know how to describe it. I was always nerdy and smart. When I was with my friends I was a crazy, loud, eccentric weirdo, but during class and around people I didn't know I was quiet and reserved. Once I actually had someone say to me, "you don't talk much." I was just like, "okay...yeah, I guess so." I went to a small school, so people knew me and liked me. I wasn't outcast or anything. Overall I would say I was a nerdy/geeky girl.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

I was different things to different people. To the freshmen and sophomores I mentored in debate as a junior and senior, I was a crazy genius. To some of my fellow band members, I was humorless and irritating, but to others in the band I was a riot and a tease. To my longest-held friends, the geeks and nerds, I was an ever-unpopular outcast. To my best friend (who was, somehow, a football player, a band geek, a debate nerd, a mathlete, and an all-around respected popular guy), I was bewilderingly misunderstood (i.e., he believed that everyone misunderstood me).

Looking back, it seems to be an image of how troublesome it is to look to others for self-identity. What a mess I'd be if I'd believed all that they'd believed about me.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I was the stoner who only got his head off the table to correct the teacher or to answer a question others failed to answer.


----------



## Junction0 (Jul 11, 2012)

Super chill, smart loner guy who looks stoned all the time lol (I still do apparently)


----------



## little (Sep 22, 2012)

Quiet yet had a very intimidating presence. Smart but hard to get to know. The loner who opened up to few people. Good looking boy who hung out with nerds.


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

I was the smart, somewhat quiter one. I don't really think I fit into a group at all since I did all sorts of different activities and sports at school and talked to people in different crowds. I also moved a lot and was a bit distant from people so I guess I would have also been a sterotypical loner.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Every single person in my school is a nerd.

Myself included, of course.


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

The underachieving, invisible kid. I shocked the hell out of everyone when I scored 1250 on the PSAT. I didn't enjoy the attention.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

The quiet, unnoticed, awkward kid. But also the one who got the best grades. :wink:


----------



## Jharaiz (Aug 11, 2012)

I was.... very popular, and to tell the truth I don't know how that happened.
I suppose it was because i hated bullying and i was naturally strong which earned me points among the.. victimized kids. I was musically talented - points among the arts kids. And i was caring, which is like points among a lot of people i suppose.

I spent a lot of time with my friends who're ENFJ, ENFP and INTJ's, we had a lot of contrast in our group. And one thing we hated were stereotypes, people are.. human beings too, simply. So hell, i guess i still don't know!


----------



## andrewjonathan (Sep 27, 2012)

Well-dressed quiet kid that everybody made fun of because [they] thought he was gay. Loner, with a lot of angst and self-doubt, yet, very popular with the girls because they always stood up for me when their dumb [rude] jock boyfriends would make fun of me, stating that it was out of jealousy. 

Kind of a melting pot, but, mostly an INFP pretty boy.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs (May 31, 2012)

Creepy nerdy girl. XD


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

The science geek who somehow found himself among the "popular kids" for most of high school but in the last year realised they were the most boring kids in the school as far as personality. So decided to eject himself from the group and ended up in a much happier place.

Also lets be honest most of the so called popular kids don't go on to achieve much academically (which is what I strive for) and their best days are over if they manage to graduate.


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 13, 2012)

I was the unpopular girl with very few social skillz and fewer friends. :laughing:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

I was that quiet, shy, nerdy girl that all the boys bullied.


----------



## andreea00 (Oct 14, 2012)

> I'm pretty much the funny geek girl who hangs out with guys a lot.
> It also happens that I'm ENTP, you?


that was pretty much me..and i'm also an ENTP.
but i wasn't exactly a geek..i got told a lot that i'm very smart, but too lazy to show it to the world..but that was because i wasn't very interested in what was happening there, i had my own different life outside of school..


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

It depends on who was doing the judging at the time. Probably the most shocking stereotype was when my brother advised me everyone used to call me the "Ice Queen" in high school. As an INFJ my shy personality obviously wasn't understood by many...except for my close circle of friends. In my eyes I was just the nerdy, quiet girl who always came off as being awkward.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess I was popular with the girls since I looked a lot like Lestat but I was mostly just occupied devloping stuff that went boom in the classroom without getting caught. 
I once cleaned my table by completely covering myself in toilet paper (hommage to the mummy I suppose) and rolled over the table to clean my spilled drink. Since I was very charming, I never got a suspension or anything like it for that eventhough my teacher went pale as a mummy herself. I think she is dead now. Really really weird. I wonder if my actions back then in the classroom has anything to do with her death, the poor soul.


----------



## Absolute Value Sign (Oct 19, 2012)

As an INFJ...
I am what I like to call the "Class Child". I often have freshmen remark on how adorable and sweet I am, even though I'm an upperclassman... While I am very, very serious when learning (for the most part), I'm also very cheerful, especially when everyone is upset or stressed... I skip around the school and smile at everyone, and I'm just really friendly and "immature" in the eyes of many of my classmates. 
But I am loved, and for that, I am grateful.


----------



## DarwinsBastard (Apr 27, 2012)

in high school, nerd? I dunno, I got along pretty well with everybody

I ended up skipping a lot of class to go play video games at a friend's house a lot in my final year, still managed to consistently get top test marks though. Feels good man.


----------



## Dragonstar (Oct 14, 2012)

I hid myself away too much to have a stereotype. I had kind of a sad self-inflicted high school experience (I don't mean emotional-wise, I wasn't depressed or "emo" lol) because I couldn't really attach myself to anyone and make friends, but instead flitted around various groups of people. Besides, I was too busy trying to understand school material (I'm a very slow processor) and never had time for establishing friendships. If I hung out with friends at all, they were the science nerds though. XD We had some great discussions about theories and things, it was awesome!! I really miss them now.


----------



## foxinablue (Oct 6, 2012)

That completely lazy person who never does anything, yet is such a boss at anything she actually does.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

foxinablue said:


> That completely lazy person who never does anything, yet is such a boss at anything she actually does.


That was me too, kind of! I was THAT JERK that never really studied but still did well.

Generally, I was either the one of the teacher's favorite or least favorite students...


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I got emo and teacher's pet quite often. I think I was also seen as snobby and aloof though it was more me being reserved and disinterested.


----------



## bsrk1 (Jul 18, 2012)

i dont think i ever had one. i varsitied in 5 sports but wasnt a jock. i was in national honors society but wasnt a nerd. i literally had friends of every steriotype. i just get along with everyone. I guess i had a few people tell me that i was a badass.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

loner


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly (Nov 24, 2011)

Creepy/Weird/Scary/Mean


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

I didn't have one?

I was a slacker and unconcerned with school, but not a stoner - I spent most of my time in the library.

I was smart but didn't have good grades or study - I read Franz Kafka and HP Lovecraft novels instead of paying attention in class, so I wasn't well-liked by teachers either.

I was quiet but not unpopular - I had several groups I could pick and choose from at lunch, and the knack for pulling even the people who attempted to bully me into long-winded diatribes on social issues, but I never considered any of them friends.

I liked computers, literature, and anime, but I wasn't a geek - I would rather sit at home alone reading informative articles than hang out with the kids playing Pokemon.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Prep, nerd, hipster, jock, and class clown rolled into one. People don't really fit super-neatly into stereotypes very often.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

There were a few stereotypes that parts of me resided in.

Stoner
Brainiac
Geek

I was supremely non-conformist and never tried to be popular. I did very well academically and got along with most of my teachers. I got high every day before study hall. My friend and I had a little clearing in some dense woods on a steep hill and my friend and I would get over there, across the road where we run to, get high, and get back inside the school, requiring a long sprint up a big hill of steps all in under four minutes so we'd get those dizzy head rushes all the time.

I was shy with girls and I don't remember that I talked a lot in general. Girls liked me but I was simply clueless. I never really wanted a girlfriend there because I didn't want to get stuck or tied down there.

I never told anyone at school that I was a musician. I don't know why I never shared that. I was a decent guitarist. I wrote music. I played music all the time at home. Nobody at school ever knew.

I was an athlete but I wasn't a jock, only playing the more individual fringe sports like cross-country, track and field, ski racing. Basically, I just did whatever I wanted in high school because the work was easy, I was bored, and I couldn't wait to get out and move to the mountains. In my last semester I had 22 unexcused absences.


----------



## TheNewThirteen (Oct 1, 2012)

I was the weirdo goth band/chorus/drama geek who despite having strange interests, had at least one casual friend in every social circle. I made friends with almost every teacher I had, though. I didn't get any superlatives even though I felt I deserved "most changed." Whatever, high school was bunk.


----------



## WonderlandDragon (Oct 4, 2012)

I was too unconventional to fit into a stereotype, and my school was too small to really have one. The closest thing I fit into as a stereotype was when I got introduced to potential new students. For the first 2 years it was the quiet girl who always smiles, and for the last 2 years it was "She's crazy!!" I had asked some of my college friends what my stereotype would have probably been in a "normal" high school, and they said that I wouldn't have fit into any. They said that the closest stereotype that I might have possibly fit into was maybe a conventional nerd or a sheik geek :tongue:


----------



## JC Denton (Nov 9, 2012)

Weird geeky guy with the potential to become a serial killer lol. Seriously, that's what some of my friends thought of me.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

A few. Band geek, weeaboo, queen of the nerds, rampant homosexual. 

I stuck with the weirdos, I think because I liked being the coolest of a group, and it's easiest to be the coolest in a bunch of weirdos.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

band geek, anime dork somewhat (my friends were way more into it than I), socially awkward/timid, into nerdy things, hang out with "smart kids" in the AP/dual credit classes, and artsy.
overall, I'd say my high school experiences were pretty positive. surprisingly i had a large circle of friends, considering how awkward i normally am.


----------



## Odangohead (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still a freshman, but so far I'm the very quiet/shy one, always happy, really likes anime, and likes things that are for little kids(mostly My Little Pony and Disney). I'm in drama but I don't think I'm known as a drama geek.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

The guy who sleeps in class, is generally weird, gets good grades easily but is largely uninterested with a few exceptions -- and yet some people seem to like him anyways for some random obscure motive.

They actually told me this.


----------



## annikafrom (Nov 21, 2014)

Really smart academic nerd, also the "mother" of the group


----------



## Starberry (Oct 17, 2014)

The one that was in the library all the damn time or the one that's always asleep. Eh, generally people had some idea that I was smart.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

People have said that I was the one who carried the Tenor section in our choir -- and I'm a countertenor. (Well, sort of.)
I was also known as the master of LoL supports among my circle of friends. Sometimes "Mommy Lulu."
Other than that, I was seen as a guy who was really chill, was capable of death growls, and tweeted really random phrases on twitter. I didn't fully associate myself nor did people associate me with any of the numerous groups in our school.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I was the shy person who never talked to anybody


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

The cool kid with his own clique. I'd call us outcasts because we only fit into our clique. More people knew me then I knew people and was friends with everybody basically. I partied with all kinds of people the preps, jocks, geeks, name it.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*I was a neutral country, somewhat eccentric and not even mildly
interested in school matters, teachers and schoolmates included.*​


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Intimidating loner. 

I've never heard those two words so repeatedly used to describe me more in my life than I did in high school. I hope the adjectives have changed. At least the intimidating bit. I'm like a spider; I'm far more scared of you than you might be of me.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

I honestly shifted through periods of brute self discovery which I continously doubted and rethought throughout highschool. I suspect that the eyes of the others might have perceived a lonely self doubting person however my mind was noticing a contradiction raising to the sky and falling down on earth again. I was mostly isolated as nobody really understood me and I did not know how to connect with them on a personal level however, the real joy were my two friends who understood the darkest corners in my, mended with them and reminded me that I am so much more than I let to the outside. They inspired my love for humanity and even now, as I am tearing on the keyboard of my laptop, I know that the world is so beautiful in ways it does not know itself.

All because of highschool, it seemed a trip to Hell and back however I have a grasp of who I am thanks to it.


----------



## emmapathy (Oct 13, 2014)

True drama queen, with tendencies of being raw and mean as hell. Basically just a way of trying to make me look less Fe than I felt. The 'coolest' of the 'uncool' kids.


----------



## oddiscrey (Oct 24, 2014)

The one that would probably kill somone out of sheer curiousity xD


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

I was the quiet kid who was always asleep. I was also an under the radar attention whore. :crazy:


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Quiet boring girl? IDK. I had a (small) group of friends but I think I blended in with them and I didn't talk that much in class or that loudly or to that many people that I don't think anyone really knew who I was. :/


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

the somewhat mean and angsty slacker who manages to be friends with everybody while passively fighting the system


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I was the underachiever that pointed out flaws in people's logic when I actually felt like talking. I also liked to give different answers than the teacher wanted that were technically correct (or maybe even more correct) than the one written down. I actually really enjoyed English/Literature classes and social studies for this reason.


----------

